# Conflit Handoff iPhone 8+ et MacBook Air iMessage



## Juliesx (30 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai besoin de votre lumière pour m'éclairer ! 

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un macbook air et je souhaitais utiliser le Handoff pour les iMessage. 
J'ai configuré tous les paramètres pour que la synchronisation se fasse et je reçois bien mes iMessage sur mon iPhone et sur mon macbook en même temps. "bon alors qu'est ce qu'elle nous veut la dame si tout marche?!" Ben presque tout marche.. enfaite je peux pas écrire de iMessage sur mon mac a partir des contacts il me met directement "non envoyé" alors que si je tape moi même le numéro de téléphone ça fonctionne direct... et c'est la dont j'ai besoin de votre aide!

Est-ce déjà arrivé a quelqu'un? Quelle est la marche a suivre pour que j'évite d'apprendre tous les numéros de téléphone par coeur ?! 

Merci à vous pour la lumière ^^


----------



## Jonathan16 (3 Février 2018)

J’avais eu un problème quelque peu similaire au tout début de la sortie de Handoff... le seul conseil : déconnecté ton compte iCloud de tous tes appareils... et connecte-toi à nouveau cela devrait résoudre le problème (pour ma part cela a fonctionné, et ce pour tout un tas de désagréments)


----------

